# Coal & Candle Ck 3/8



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Had to go to a presentation for my youngest this morning so decided to work from home.

Headed to Akuna Bay shortly after midday, keen to try out some new hbs, especially the bubblepops. High tide due about 3:30. Three rods: SX40 (313), Ecogear CK40F07 (red/gold), and Bubblepop35 (perch).

Trolled the ecogear lures around a couple of small bays and up to and across the flats at the end of the creek, picking up a leather jacket on the CK40. Never caught one on lures before, so I guess its a PB 

Having reached the end of the creek, I drifted back with the light breeze. flicking the popper into shady areas along the northern edge. Wasn't too long before a 22cm bream succumbed to the charms of the bubble pop.

Later moved across to the southern side and worked my way around some mangroves. Came up tight again having cast into shady waters. This time a 29cm bream. Forgot to take a photo of this one.

Nothing else after that. Was hoping for some lizards but I can't complain . I forgot to say what a beautiful day it was. Sunny, light breeze, unbeatable bushland and gin clear water. The photos say it all. And this place is just 15min drive from home. Priceless.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

More photos


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome report!!!! Great pics to. Is that spike on the front of the lether jacket poisines/sharp??


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

top stuff Peril, thats real finess fishing using those poppers. Ive been intrigued with them since Tryhards report, now Ive gotta give them a try.
I havent caught a bream up here for ages :? 
Great photos.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

What a great afternoon session Dave, and all this within coooeee of home. Welldone.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks guys.

BJT, I think all jackets have a spike. It is not real hard. I don't believe it is poisonous.

Breambo. Tryhard got me onto the poppers. It is a very visual way to fish, watching the lure all the way. I really enjoyed it today.

Tryhard, both of them slurped. A couple of other touches too, but I was expecting that. I didn't think this stuff worked in winter or on sunny days but it does. I'll be doing a lot more


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh my god

What a great spot to relax and fish.

Beats workin, I'm jealous.

Who makes those bubblepop 35's?

Cheers


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

All that and so close to home... almost envious. Congrats on the PB.
Mac_fish I think they made by "river to sea".
Regards,
Heno.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Dave, nothing beats the visual appeal of popper fishing.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done Dave another enjoyable report and a bunch of sensational photo's to make us envy you mate. Well done.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave a good return in tranquil waters


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Goodonya Dave. Great report and lovely piccies.

Magnificent salt scenery. We have nothing to compare around here,


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

certainly looks relaxing....... and using poppers would be fun when they get hit


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

It sure is a sweet looking spot, great report too, nothing beats photos of the catch framed in a surrounding like that.


----------

